# horse chat rooms



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi do you know of some more good horse chat room please can you tell me the wedsites thanks Anne


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Anne, the one is my sig is good, really nice members on there, they have free monthly competitions held and the winner wins a prize, and they have live chat, a member here shauna belongs to it, there members are really helpful and fun, you can always join and look around on it, it is a nice chat forum.

mazzi


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi did you pop over and look round on "Global Horses", just click on the link in my siggy.

mazzi


----------

